# LED equivalent of old NR Blowtorch HID??



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone know what modern LED light would be the equivalent of the old Niterider Blowtorch HID light?

I had a Blowtorch for a long time and am now shopping for something new. I don't know what the lumens were, but it was waaaay bright. It also ran for 4 hours at it's one (bright) setting.

What other lights out there would have the same brightness for 4 hours?

Thanks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Mowerman said:


> Anyone know what modern LED light would be the equivalent of the old Niterider Blowtorch HID light?
> 
> I had a Blowtorch for a long time and am now shopping for something new. I don't know what the lumens were, but it was waaaay bright. It also ran for 4 hours at it's one (bright) setting.
> 
> ...


I have to be honest. I've never owned an HID lamp. But just guessing...I would think a MS 808E with 6Ah battery ( or Geoman 6.0 battery ) would come close or beat it outright.


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

My Light & Motion Arc HID was also "waaaay bright" in it's day. It was rated at 13.5W, 675 lumens, and if I remember correctly, the Blowtorch is also somewhere around that number.

I've found both the BikeRay IV (allegedly rated at 1500 lumens, but probably closer to 1000 than 1500) and the DesignShine DS-1300 (1300 lumens) are way better than my old L&M HID while offering 3+ hours of run time. And I really mean way better. The DS-1300 can run 6+ hours at 870 lumens with a 6-cell battery pack.

You will also like the while light generated by LEDs better than the blueish of the HID.

So I don't think you'll have much trouble finding an LED that greatly exceeds the light output of your HID. And most of those (if run at a lower power level) should beat 4 hours.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I had the NR Enduro HID, and my first generation Magicshine looked like the same output to my eyes. I certainly was impressed at a claimed 900 lumens, though people lean towards teh MS putting out 500 or so. Runs cool lasts for a couple hours....

So any LED with 600+ lumens. best part is the multiple LED levels
CDT


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks folks . . . I'm leaning towards the Cygolite Trion 600 but am also interested to see how the new NR 600 and NR Pro 750 perform.

I don't necessarily need the high power when going uphill so if I can get 3-4 hours out of a light with a mixture of med power for uphill and high for down, I will be happy.


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

Mowerman said:


> Cygolite Trion 600


Looks like a very nice little light, albeit a bit pricy for 600-lumen, 2.5 hr. The external battery option is cool.

My roommate has one of those one-piece Cygolites, I think her's is 250 lumens. She absolutely loves it, can't even talk her into trying one of my much more powerful lights. :skep:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Mowerman said:


> Thanks folks . . . I'm leaning towards the Cygolite Trion 600 but am also interested to see how the new NR 600 and NR Pro 750 perform.
> 
> I don't necessarily need the high power when going uphill so if I can get 3-4 hours out of a light with a mixture of med power for uphill and high for down, I will be happy.


 Hi Mowerman, do you prefer a self contained unit as the Trion 600? Just asking because the NEW Triden X with the XPG leds will be brighter and give you more run time than the Trion 600.Probably close in price too. If you like wireless check out Exposure MK2, also brighter than the Trion.and around $300usd.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey,

Just got the new NR 1500 race. I also have the Blowtorch HID. I'd say the medium setting (900 lumens) on the 1500 is roughly the same brightness as my HID. The high setting (1500 lumens) is insanely bright, but will only burn for 1.5 hours on that setting. 
The plus side of the HID is the 4 hours of battery life, but I'm going to sell it. The 1500 has three light levels, low (450 lmns) is supposed to last 6 hours, plenty of light for the climbs; medium (900 lmns) is supposed to last 3 hours, plenty of light for pretty much everything else, and the high setting (1500 lmns) is great for the fast, technical descents.

the NR 750 seems pretty nice, has lower lumen output, but is $100 cheaper than the 1500 race.

Here is the comparison chart @ the NR website (click on the comparison chart tab)
http://www.niterider.com/rechargeable-new/minewt-pro-750-new/


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, it's my own opinion so no disrespect... but I'm not in love with NR due to reliability issues for some friends of mine who owned prior products - but to be fair, this was old school stuff, maybe they've gotten better.

However, in general, when somebody new to LED lights asks for a recommendation for a 'good' system... I tend to steer them towards Dinotte.

Eventhough I have a closet full of Lupine gear, most 'first time' LED users (and many current users) aren't ready to commit to the hefty financial committment that is Lupine.

So - my recommendation = check out Dinotte!

http://www.dinottelighting.com/

My background = numerous Halogen and HID systems prior to moving on to high powered LED systems (i.e. Marwi, Turbo Cat, Lupine Nightmare 
Halogens, Marwi HIDs, home built Troutelight LED, and now Lupine Betty, Wilma, Tesla LEDs)


----------



## Azra (May 20, 2011)

abacojeff said:


> Well, it's my own opinion so no disrespect... but I'm not in love with NR due to reliability issues


+1

I've used a couple of NR LED lights belonging to my teammates... one was OK, the other was seriously acting up (event tho it was brand new).

Also, can't say I'm terribly impressed with those custom connectors and stuff. Just a gimmickry designed to make you buy their own brand of batteries at an inflated price. With DiNotte, you can buy DiNotte batteries (which are not cheap, but not grossly overpriced either), you can buy a cheap battery somewhere else, or you can buy a different kind of battery from Battery Space - like a water bottle if that's what you fancy.


----------



## Kinan (Jun 15, 2009)

My old blowtorch still works and I've had it side by side to a Magicshine 900 and they are about identical in brightness. The NR has a more bluish hue vs the MS yellowish tint but both light up the trail about equally.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinan said:


> My old blowtorch still works and I've had it side by side to a Magicshine 900 and they are about identical in brightness. The NR has a more bluish hue vs the MS yellowish tint but both light up the trail about equally.


That makes sense, the old HID's put out roughly 550-600ish Lumens of really cold color temperature light (bluish), the MS "900's" put out roughly the same but arguably have a better color temperature if a bit greenish sometimes.

In answer to your question (if that hasn't been answered for you 15 times by now) is that pretty much any reputable 600+ lumen light system is going to put out the equivalent of the good ol' Blowtorch - and the LED lights color temperature is probably going to much better for your eyes and more effect out on the trail or road.

That's my twenty cents worth.

Shannon


----------

